# Small garage/concrete shed rabbit home



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hopefully we are soon to be moving to a new house. In the garden there is a brick storage building, basically a brick shed. I think it'd make a perfect home for my two. I'd get a mesh door with a lock to use most if the time and just use solid door on winter nights.
I have some questions though,

The floor is concrete. Should I leave it as is and put plenty of straw down or should I put Lino down first?

How do you attach water bottles inside the shed?

They need a bed/snug/hiding area. Would you use a hutch with main door off or is a dog kennel better. They have a 7ft hutch at moment but don't want to put that in as its lovely and they'd chew the outside so might sell that.

Any other tips and ideas plus any photos of your bunny sheds please post them, I'd love to see. I need to keep it as nice looking as possible as I have a fussy husband :-/


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like a lovely house for them. 

Concrete needs to be sealed with a concrete sealer/glue from diy shops. If they've not done this it can be very dusty.

Lino is quite cheap so you could buy some. deep one on the finish of the concrete it might wade the fur off their hocks

Mine never use hides other than to sit on. If your bunnies are skitty then they will need one. Otherwise a dog bed, litter tray and a cardboard box will do.

I would see if you can make the door into a stable door with a mesh door inside so they can have plenty of light even on wet days.

You can use a bike bottle holder and screw it to the wall and pop the bottle into. Or there's bottle springs and you would just need to put 2 eyelits in the wall and clip the spring into them.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Personally I would put something over the concrete as it may get damp.

This is my hamsters water bottle stand that I made, he is in a tank so no bars.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

What sort of roof has it got? I would worry a bit about the heat in the summer, has it got an opening window?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We have treated concrete in our garage for our bunnies-we have had carpet previously and omg they ruined it so quickly!
Now they have concrete and bit of vinyl floor for them to sit on and we just removed carpet from conservatory which I am going to keep and cut bit for them for winter time so they have bit warmer places to sit on!
Concrete floor need to be treated as apparently can be damage by bunnies wee-it is strong-we have house bunnies who ruined the carpet -their wee wen if clean quickly leaves stains! 
Te problem we have in summer is heat-when we have had heat waves we had fans going 24/7!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thank you for the replies guys.
I'm planning the whole door to be mesh, like an aviary door style. The solid door would be hooked open all the time apart from on cold winter nights.
It has no window. The door is east facing. It is basically a small garage so has a solid roof.
Dimensions are around 10ft x 12ft
They could exercise more in the garden but only when I'm there to supervise.

I think I'll put Lino down then seal the edges.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sounds good - I know nothing about concrete. Mine is a playhouse so it's wood. They keep missing their litter tray so I hope the wood is okay. I never know what else to put in apart from litter trays - I have a large wooden tube and a wooden bridge type thing that bends to make a tunnel.


----------

